

Show HN: A (very) simple Facebook ID Finder - batuhanicoz
http://fbidfinder.com

======
alonsebastian
Not working :S

~~~
batuhanicoz
it is for me, if you don't mind me asking, what is your username and browser?

edit: sorry, there was a bug that updated input every time a username is
matched which caused people not being able to write their username easily. the
bug is now fixed.

